

Aussi Spies Want To Hack Tor After Realizing It Routes Around Their Surveillance - cinquemb
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130531/08445823273/australian-spies-admit-data-retention-trivially-easy-to-circumvent-so-now-want-to-break-encrypted-services-like-tor-vpns.shtml

======
sp332
Looks like blogspam for [http://www.crikey.com.au/2013/05/30/revealed-
australian-spie...](http://www.crikey.com.au/2013/05/30/revealed-australian-
spies-seek-power-to-break-into-tor/)

